# cold weather and pigs



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

2 10 month old pigs. How should I winter them over in the cold weather? Tonight a low of 22 F

What is their tolerance to the cold?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

preparing said:


> 2 10 month old pigs. How should I winter them over in the cold weather? Tonight a low of 22 F
> 
> What is their tolerance to the cold?


What breed of pig?
You need a pen with 3 sides to it for wind break. Roof over the top in case of rain. 3-5 inches hay or straw on the ground in the pen. I have Yorkshire and Duroc. I have hay in the shelter and outside the it. Its been 24 f here the last few nights. They made a bed outside the shelter and sleep there. When it rains they sleep inside.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

You don't say where you are, what your winters are like. Are these feeders, finishers, breeders?
My pigs are in an un-heated barn, got below 10 degrees last night, will go lower before winter is over. They have deep bedding where they can burrow into their hay, and they pile together to stay warm.
They must have plenty of water and feed to maintain themselves. If they can stay dry and out of the wind, they can tolerate very cold temps.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We have had 3 degrees so far. Pigs outside, minimal shelter, some hay to burrow in, but not a lot because they chomped it all to bits, just before dark that day.
They were fine, they tend to sleep piled with their faces buried.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

They do quite well. Like most animals: out of the wind and wet, dry bedding, plenty of food and water and they do fine. Pigs like to burrow, so they like lots of bedding. I had one that figured out how to pull a blanket over him. He was our first pig. Loved that guy.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Guys here with pigs just throw a large round straw bale or two into the pen. They burrow in and seem to do ok. And it actually gets cold here, not luke warm like 22F!


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

> You don't say where you are, what your winters are like. Are these feeders, finishers, breeders?


I am in central Pennsylvania. The gilt is a yorkshire the boar she is married to is a mix of some sort (It's a love match). He is white with grey and red patches. She is heavier than he is but they are about the same height and length.

They are supposed to be busy with one another in the hopes of piggies for us!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

preparing said:


> I am in central Pennsylvania. The gilt is a yorkshire the boar she is married to is a mix of some sort (It's a love match). He is white with grey and red patches. She is heavier than he is but they are about the same height and length.
> 
> They are supposed to be busy with one another in the hopes of piggies for us!


The gilt will farrow this winter. Larger pigs can take about any temps if they have shelter and bedding, but farrowing is a whole 'nother thing. The time is now to create a warm draft free spot for the new pigs. This will probably mean heat lamps or pads, deep bedding, etc.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Cold weather isn't so bad. It is the wetness that is more of an issue at the marginal temperatures around 32Â°F that are a problem. Once it gets truly cold life is much easier.

Things that help are: (in order)
-Lots of bedding (we use hay since they eat it too)
-Sleep mates (size sorting helps)
-Wind breaks
-Roof
-Slope & Drainage

Do not close them in. They need fresh air. If you close them in then ammonia and other fumes build up which cause respiratory disease for the animals and the farmer.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------

